# Wild Camping in Alvor, Portugal



## costawarrior (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,
Just came across this video on U Tube. Any comments ?


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

As usual it is never the local population that complains about the wild campers but usually the outsiders who have bought properties there and outpriced the locals.

Alvor has now got an official aire at the spot this guy was filming, they have seen the potential to earn a few euros and good luck to them I hope everybody uses it and it does well.

RD


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I bet the local shops and bars etc like the vans there, especially now with the economy as it is.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

When I was in Alvor last November (Apartment) this area was an official Aire with service facilities and there was about a dozen vans there most of the time.
Ian


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry about digging this back up.

However, it's pretty obvious to me that the guy has probably lost a lot of money and is now fed up with life and turned into a moaner.

We went to Alvor a couple of years ago and loved the place.

We were going to purchase an apartment there as a holiday home and a rental opportunity.

Until we discovered 2 things;

1) We spoke to a British property tycoon who had lost a serious amount of money in the Algarve. He was sitting on about £3Million worth of property that was worth less than £1Million. He strongly advised us against investing in the Algarve

2) We saw the british (amongst others) Motorhomes parked in the area shown in the video.

Due to point 2, we returned to the UK and purchased a MH instead! 

There is certainly no eyesore on the beach front. Alvor itself is very pretty, but the area in the video (and others near the front) have been left to wasteland due to developers running out of money. It's already a bit of an eyesore.

We've not yet ventured as far as Alvor, but hope to go next year.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I can confirm that the exact spot is now an official aire (4 euro a night) with a newly built bourne, a full time caretaker in daylight and limited EHU. 

We didn't stay there though, perfect for the beach and the old fishing village but a quagmire then because of a storm the previous night.

This was Feb 2013, large blocks of very ugly holiday apartments overlooking whose Northern European occupants must be really peed off at MHers having it all foe 4 euros a day :roll: a least the vans move on.

Dick


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Dick,

Is the Aire fairly large?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Craig, from memory it is big enough to fit dozens rather than hundreds. There are rudimentary pitches marked out with, I seem to remember, white painted stones so that is not a free for all.

There are signs in all the other carparks and on the approach to the village discouraging camping cars. The EHU is as I said limited. I think that there were 4 points adjacent to the bourne. Trailing leads and split offs for many, many yards :roll: 

Dicks


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

That's right. It's nothing like as big as the aire in Portimao Marina. When we stayed at Alvor a few months back I couldn't believe that there were still about a dozen vans wild camping just outside near the beach even though there was plenty of room in the aire. I think the 4 euro cost included water and the electricity was free, but you would need a very long lead.


----------

